# New 50mm f/1.4 lenses are metal throughout?



## kev8d (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm selling my 2011 Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 lens, and a person interested in the lens has asked me if it's all metal. Mine has a metal mount but plastic body.

The potential buyer claims the "new" 50mm f/1.4's are all metal. Is this true? I follow Canon rumors and other sites daily, and I've never heard of a new all-metal 1.4...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 20, 2012)

kev8d said:


> I'm selling my 2011 Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 lens, and a person interested in the lens has asked me if it's all metal. Mine has a metal mount but plastic body.
> 
> The potential buyer claims the "new" 50mm f/1.4's are all metal. Is this true? I follow Canon rumors and other sites daily, and I've never heard of a new all-metal 1.4...



When you talk to him next you get to go, "Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt! Wrong! Thank you for playing. Please play again!"


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 20, 2012)

Only the old FL/FD lenses were metal. his friend may have them confused with the EF.


----------



## kev8d (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I'm glad to know I wasn't crazy for doubting the existence of a new, all-metal 50. (Though it'd be great if Canon would make one!)

Have a good weekend, all!


----------



## Menace (Oct 22, 2012)

kev8d said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm glad to know I wasn't crazy for doubting the existence of a new, all-metal 50. (Though it'd be great if Canon would make one!)



If Canon made an all metal one, I'd get it in a heartbeat!


----------



## PhyloGuy (Oct 22, 2012)

OK, I can't help myself:

How do you see through an all metal lens?

followed by http://instantrimshot.com


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 22, 2012)

Why does everyone want a heavy metal lens that would cost like 3 times as much?


----------



## Rat (Oct 23, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Why does everyone want a heavy metal lens that would cost like 3 times as much?


Because heavy metal makes everything awesome! 

Proud participant in the I-can't-help-myself-movement.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 23, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Why does everyone want a heavy metal lens that would cost like 3 times as much?



Because Canon figured that you can also sell plastic lenses (100L, 24-70ii, ...) for a price you'd expect a sturdy metal lens to have :-o


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 23, 2012)

Menace said:


> kev8d said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info! I'm glad to know I wasn't crazy for doubting the existence of a new, all-metal 50. (Though it'd be great if Canon would make one!)
> ...



If they can make one without glass, I will buy one too. 

As this lens was introduced in June 1993, it seems a bit much to call it new.


----------



## RobPan (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes indeed, the lenses are all metal. The point is, the newest Canon sensors are too sensitive for glass lenses. At ISO 1000000000 and above you would need a shutter time of a millionth of a second or faster. The simple solution is to make a titanium lens. With that and a recent sensor you can take lovely pictures of black cats in dark rooms. Success!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 24, 2012)

RobPan said:


> Yes indeed, the lenses are all metal. The point is, the newest Canon sensors are too sensitive for glass lenses. At ISO 1000000000 and above you would need a shutter time of a millionth of a second or faster. The simple solution is to make a titanium lens. With that and a recent sensor you can take lovely pictures of black cats in dark rooms. Success!



Cats are lazy & slow. A good camera should be able to take shots of black bats racing through dark caves, with the autofocus system & lens tracking the bats as they fly.


----------

